# Thoughts on Trek Neko 2012 Duo Sport?



## Boomerangboom (May 6, 2012)

I'm new to cycling and purchased this bike yesterday. Any thought or advice??


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Hope you purchased the right bike for what you expect to get out of road cycling. If you wanted advice before dropping coin on the bike, it's kind of too late now.


----------



## Boomerangboom (May 6, 2012)

Not really. Ive 30 days to return and dude assured me it would get the job done for the type of riding I'll be doing. Curious if anyone here had experience with the bike.


----------



## Rustyrus (Nov 21, 2011)

If you want a light trail bike and a light road bike.....yup you bought a solid bike....Will do neither great but can do both equally well......

Is that what you want?


----------



## INeedGears (Aug 23, 2011)

DS stands for Dual Sport. Well made bike and a category that is growing wildly. Hybrid bike designed for riding bike paths, some gravel paths, not really mountain biking but some very light off road use. Great for fitness, commuting, having fun on a bike.


----------



## Boomerangboom (May 6, 2012)

I've not rode it yet. I live in Denver so we have a lot of both dirt and paved paths. I love to ride just haven't made time for it in years past. Thanks for the info on the bike. The shop I got it at didn't seem to happy to answer the questions I had.


----------



## INeedGears (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm in the Denver area as well. The DS is a great bike to the area for general riding. If you are planning to get back on the bike and get out riding a variety of stuff, good choice. If you are going to hammer out the miles for hours on end and do some big climbs there might be other options. 

Sorry your shop didn't answer your questions but you live in one of the best cycling areas anywhere. Plenty of friendly people to help you get back on the bike and having some fun! If you got it from the shop I think you may have go ride it. If it isn't what you want PM me as I probably can put you in touch with somebody there who will help.


----------



## Boomerangboom (May 6, 2012)

What part of Denver? I rode the bike before I bought I guess I should've said but I've not been out on any trails yet. Do you know of any maps that have all the trails in denver/centennial area? I've looked but only found the major trails marked. I'm looking for some side trails I've not discovered yet. I like to walk the centennial trail and know it'll be a great biking trail since so many are on it any way.


----------



## INeedGears (Aug 23, 2011)

Greenwood Village. The best map I know of is DBTC's map. Most shops have it in stock. The club that produces the map does updates every year or so but no map has all trails. Tons of options, and tons of places to ride. Platte Rive bike path is flat and easy to ride downtown, Cherry Creek path gives some variety, the Highline Canal is a gravel path that while very flat is pretty. And the list goes on and on.


----------



## Boomerangboom (May 6, 2012)

INeedGears said:


> Greenwood Village. The best map I know of is DBTC's map. Most shops have it in stock. The club that produces the map does updates every year or so but no map has all trails. Tons of options, and tons of places to ride. Platte Rive bike path is flat and easy to ride downtown, Cherry Creek path gives some variety, the Highline Canal is a gravel path that while very flat is pretty. And the list goes on and on.


Hey thanks!!! I went on dbtc.org and that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## iTrek (Nov 15, 2011)

Been a few years since I lived in Denver, but loved the Cherry Creek path. Rode it every day, many times out to the reservoirs.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I prefer bikes that commit one way or the other. I can ride my road bikes on the same light trails I can ride with a hybrid if it comes up. And I can ride my mountain bike on the road if I need to. I'd just as soon not have something that pisses me off when I try to do more with either discipline.

I think you'd be better served by either a MTB and a set of slicks or a road bike. Mountain bikes have a geometry that's more conducive to fitness riding, as well as being up for real off-road riding if you find yourself drawn in that direction. Road bikes are a lot easier to set up for comfortable multi-hour rides on pavement and they're more efficient, so if you want to ride with friends or a group and they have road bikes, you'll have a fighting chance at keeping up.

Since you have some time to return it, that's my attitude about hybrids.


----------

